# How Fast 2 , * Anyone paid will have a credit with MSV*



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi all , Well after the great success of the first TT only How Fast event at the Bedford Autodrome West circuit on Monday 7th of May I have decided to organise another for the summer. Hoping for better weather !!

The date is the 14th of July which is a Saturday with the session at the same time so 1200pm start finishing at 1500pm with 18 places available.

Plan for the day :

Meet up in the car park at 1100 am for a natter then the briefing is at 1200 followed by track time starting at 1300.

Please remember to bring your driving licence as you will not be allowed to drive without it ! Also if you dont own your own helmet then these can be hired on the day for £10.00.

Please see link below for all info.

http://www.howfast.co.uk/event-details.aspx?productid=1443&calType=howFast

Again the payment will need to be made in the same way as before by phoning 0843 453 3000 and quoting " TT How Fast event at 1200 "
We will again get a 10% discount if more than 10 cars so £90 each , which is very reasonable.

So who's up for it ?

Definite list : 
1) Neilc (Paid) 
2) Jamman ( Paid )
3) SmOkiNjOe
4) Gerry Lea ( paid)
5)V6RUL(paid)
6)VSPURS
7) Pette_N (paid)
8 Dave mahoney ( paid)
9) TTsport666 ( Paid)
10)J_Ritchie (paid)

Maybes :
Tom2018


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn I can't make that! :/ have already booked the other 3 Saturdays of July off work! :lol:

I'm sure it'll be a good turn out though!!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Mike46 said:


> Damn I can't make that! :/ have already booked the other 3 Saturdays of July off work! :lol:
> 
> I'm sure it'll be a good turn out though!!


Hey Mike , better make it 4 saturdays off then :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Im in, depending on offshore work schedule.
Steve


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Im in, depending on offshore work schedule.
> Steve


Knew you would Steve. You will make it this time !!

Cheers

Neil


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

neilc said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Im in, depending on offshore work schedule.
> ...


Im only coming to give James some support at the rear.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## SmOkiNjOe (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm in..... Got the buzz now. Be great if you make it Steve, more V6's please.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

SmOkiNjOe said:


> I'm in..... Got the buzz now. Be great if you make it Steve, more V6's please.


Thats great Graham , see you there


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

I would love to make this but as the new car is only meant to arrive mid June it might be a bit early for its first track day outing! Will you be doing others later in the year like maybe September?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

My mums 50th birthday that day and I'll be out of country for two weeks

Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Phil_RS said:


> I would love to make this but as the new car is only meant to arrive mid June it might be a bit early for its first track day outing! Will you be doing others later in the year like maybe September?


Dont worry about that , be a good run in for it !

Neil


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

kazinak said:


> My mums 50th birthday that day and I'll be out of country for two weeks
> 
> Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


thats a shame kaz , next time hey


----------



## Gerry Lea (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Neil,
Put my name down please


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

SmOkiNjOe said:


> I'm in..... Got the buzz now. Be great if you make it Steve, more V6's please.


You could show me the ropes and then we can do some pincer moves on the 1.8 boys.
Steve


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Gerry Lea said:


> Hi Neil,
> Put my name down please


Ok Gerry , another BT car


----------



## VSeager (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm in... the last one was far too much fun to turn down another!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

VSeager said:


> I'm in... the last one was far too much fun to turn down another!


Thats great Victor , see you again in July then


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Put me down as a maybe, I'm planning on doing an open pit lane day in June at brands, so might be too close together for me

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Rich196 said:


> Put me down as a maybe, I'm planning on doing an open pit lane day in June at brands, so might be too close together for me
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


Ok Rich , I will put you down as a maybe then. Would be good to see you again.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Errrrr why am I not at number one on the list numbnuts :-*


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Errrrr why am I not at number one on the list numbnuts :-*


Who are you :?: :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I'm the one that suggested the date Cousin. :wink: :-*

Think we should get a little award for Smokin' traveling all that way to attend.

Inflatable sheep something like that to get him all excited.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Ill have my piggyback ECU fitted and mapped by then so I'd be keen to came and play!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

VSPURS said:


> Ill have my piggyback ECU fitted and mapped by then so I'd be keen to came and play!


Ok , will put you down on the list then  Quite a list forming now.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> Ill have my piggyback ECU fitted and mapped by then so I'd be keen to came and play!


Fingers crossed for us then, that all the tweaks are done.
Good time to test out my new Pro Alloy Rad under load.
Will be interesting if Frase decides to join in..
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

F.A.O. Cousin Neil

MSV have my payment details so please mark as paid.

Will be good if you can make it this time Steve it's a fecking scream.


----------



## SmOkiNjOe (Jan 15, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> SmOkiNjOe said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in..... Got the buzz now. Be great if you make it Steve, more V6's please.
> ...


Show you the ropes  I don't think so... But we can certainly work a flanker or two on them pesky 1.8 boys.... Oh, I hope to be testing out the competition haldex controller too if I have it onboard by then. 8)


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

What about the 2.0ltr boys?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> F.A.O. Cousin Neil
> 
> MSV have my payment details so please mark as paid.


Done my friend


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> What about the 2.0ltr boys?


Lets see if any turn up.. :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > What about the 2.0ltr boys?
> ...


Well I'm coming! :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > What about the 2.0ltr boys?
> ...


That's something coming from the Jedi master of "the no show" :wink:

Glad you weren't in that helicoptor Steve thought did cross my mind mate.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Same here to all the off shore lot!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Rich196 said:


> Same here to all the off shore lot!


They are all safe and sound which is great news for a change


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

Put me down pretty plz


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Im in Neil..... 

Damien.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Im in Neil.....
> 
> Damien.


Damien you got to rephrase that :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Actually don't it's tooo late :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SmOkiNjOe (Jan 15, 2012)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Im in Neil.....
> 
> Damien.


Don't come to me with your problems! :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

jamman said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Im in Neil.....
> ...


Holy cow..... James wash your mind and mouth out........ :lol: :lol: :lol:

Damien.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Damien.........


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Im in Neil.....
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: , Ok Jossytt and Damien both you guys are in so to speak.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Bloody hell just realised this thread has only been going for some of today and half of the slots are gone :!:

Just missing a certain Mondo :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Aren't you glad I suggested it :wink:

Hope TTOC don't mind


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

jamman said:


> Damien.........


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Can I be put down as a maybe please? Need to check a few things first and will let you know tomorrow.

On a side note, is it safe to do a track day with wheels that have slightly stretched tyres? i.e 8.5j - 215/35/19? Read a few stories of them blowing under the pressure (not that I'll be going too fast with my completely standard engine)! :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Brendanb86 said:


> Can I be put down as a maybe please? Need to check a few things first and will let you know tomorrow.
> 
> On a side note, is it safe to do a track day with wheels that have slightly stretched tyres? i.e 8.5j - 215/35/19? Read a few stories of them blowing under the pressure (not that I'll be going too fast with my completely standard engine)! :lol:


Ok no worries , cant see why the tyres would make any difference TBH :? Thats the beauty of this event it isnt to long as to cause any real car problems. 

Neil


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

neilc said:


> Bloody hell just realised this thread has only been going for some of today and half of the slots are gone :!:
> 
> Just missing a certain Mondo :wink:


feeling left out again buddy :lol: but if the car is ready put me down as a maybe at the moment please.
hopeing to shock a few people with the 180 tt, and lilla say yes of corse you can use it :roll:


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm officially in. Not missing out this time!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Brendanb86 said:


> I'm officially in. Not missing out this time!


Good man


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

neilc said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > TTSPORT666 said:
> ...


They say rubbing is racing but noone mentioned penetration 8)


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Put me down for this one please, looks like great fun.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

PeTTe-N said:


> Put me down for this one please, looks like great fun.


Welcome aboard 8)

Another V6er Smokin' Joe will be getting all hot under the collar


----------



## pinky_greeny_tt (Mar 14, 2012)

Hhhmmmmmmm very, very tempted for this! Haven't taken the TT on the track yet, but this could be something to 'ease' her in to it... What's peoples experience level of track days who are signed up? And are there many running standard, or is it a lot of modified's? 
Cheers,
James


----------



## SmOkiNjOe (Jan 15, 2012)

jamman said:


> PeTTe-N said:
> 
> 
> > Put me down for this one please, looks like great fun.
> ...


Oooooooh.... I'm all of a dither!!


----------



## SmOkiNjOe (Jan 15, 2012)

pinky_greeny_tt said:


> Hhhmmmmmmm very, very tempted for this! Haven't taken the TT on the track yet, but this could be something to 'ease' her in to it... What's peoples experience level of track days who are signed up? And are there many running standard, or is it a lot of modified's?
> Cheers,
> James


 Hi James, Last Monday was a first for me on the track. First for a lot of guys too. I'm running standard, some have moderate modifications.... 2 or 3 have the big turbos..... but all on the last track day were great sports, just enjoyed thoroughly. Treat yourself, go on.


----------



## VSeager (Dec 8, 2010)

pinky_greeny_tt said:


> Hhhmmmmmmm very, very tempted for this! Haven't taken the TT on the track yet, but this could be something to 'ease' her in to it... What's peoples experience level of track days who are signed up? And are there many running standard, or is it a lot of modified's?
> Cheers,
> James


The slots have been taken so quickly because everyone just had so much fun... go out and push it as much as you feel comfortable. Come and find out what a standard TT is really capable of!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow these places are going fast ! Ok brendan and pette_N you are both in. Vince hopefuLly u will be ready in time my friend ! Would be great for u 2 be there buddy ! .


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

I will do this again, but not this time. Sorry guys.  
Hopefully, I will be sunning myself (and burning my feet!) in hotter climbs with a 'chinkly' drink within arms reach!

It was a blast on Monday and the results speak for themselves! Heheh [smiley=deal2.gif] :wink:
It was my first time on a track and I had a great day. If you've never done this before, I would strongly advise you do. Quite an adrenaline rush! :twisted:

Good giggle too!


----------



## pinky_greeny_tt (Mar 14, 2012)

Well I'm convinced! Not that it took much convincing mind!
Sign me up please!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

pinky_greeny_tt said:


> Well I'm convinced! Not that it took much convincing mind!
> Sign me up please!


Ok your in , will update the list now.

Neil


----------



## Johnclem88 (Aug 22, 2011)

I'll come...If I can do it in my MX5 track car? All 115bhp of it!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Johnclem88 said:


> I'll come...If I can do it in my MX5 track car? All 115bhp of it!


TT's only for this event sorry  I am sure the MX-5 would be great fun at the west circuit though.


----------



## Johnclem88 (Aug 22, 2011)

Damn lol

I can't risk booking it in case the TT is gone by then...Looking for a fast RWD diesel - tow car


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Stop picking dates when I'm offshore


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Diveratt said:


> Stop picking dates when I'm offshore


he does it on purpose Kevin i think lol


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm beginning to think so too


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I picked the date and contacted you by PM to let you know you flaming galah x x


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah picked a date I can't go on


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Diveratt said:


> Yeah picked a date I can't go on


ignore him kevin he is a numpty that lives on cream cakes 24/7 lol


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah picked a date I can't go on
> ...


And burgers


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

neilc said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Diveratt said:
> ...


 [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well the initial number of takers has slowed a bit , c'mon guys its going to be a blast !


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I will providing an "independent" Trophy for the TT deemed by the judging panel of Neil, Dave (TTS) and myself to have "given it their all on the track" :wink:


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

hi all
well i think there should be a timed penelty depending on how modified your car is, so
400+ bhp cars lap time +25sec
300+ bhp cars lap time +22sec
250+ bhp cars lap time +18 sec
std 225 bhp cars lap time + 15 sec
180 bhp ohh thats me  lap time only
yep that seems fair to me 

what do you all think

look out incomming
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SmOkiNjOe (Jan 15, 2012)

millepeed said:


> what do you all think


Seeing as you asked.... You're full of shite!! :lol: :lol: :lol: (sorry, couldn't resist).


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Just a few more needed for another full house all welcome


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

SmOkiNjOe said:


> millepeed said:
> 
> 
> > what do you all think
> ...


   

why thankyou kind sir :wink:


----------



## tom2018 (Mar 26, 2011)

Put me down as a maby please, and i shall find out if i can get it of work this time 

Cheers
Tom


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

tom2018 said:


> Put me down as a maby please, and i shall find out if i can get it of work this time
> 
> Cheers
> Tom


Good luck getting off


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

tom2018 said:


> Put me down as a maby please, and i shall find out if i can get it of work this time
> 
> Cheers
> Tom


Ok Tom , would be great to have 3 Mauri blue QS's there 

Neil


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

neilc said:


> would be great to have 3 Mauri blue QS's there
> 
> Neil


Didn't know they sold that many 'orrible colour :wink:

Joking :-*


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

"Said the man in the bright orange car"....... :lol: :lol: :lol: Sorry James..you popped up, i felt obliged to defend team blue... 

from the orange man in the blue car...

Damien.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I'm Moro too, but hiding it well..
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> I'm Moro too, but hiding it well..
> Steve


There's are Mauritius Blue dufus :-*

Is your car out the garage yet matey ?

Did you enjoy the footy yesterday ?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm Moro too, but hiding it well..
> ...


Glad you said that :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm Moro too, but hiding it well..
> ...


oh,no and no.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Steve


----------



## j_ritchie (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi Neil,

If you can put me down as a maybe please, I'm not sure how work is going to pan out with dates at the moment but If I'm around I'd definitely be up for it, gutted to have missed the last one.
Cheers


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Put me down for this so I can give you boys a pasting :roll:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

So that will be Frase K. and Steve C. that wont make it Neil :wink: :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> So that will be Frase K. and Steve C. that wont make it Neil :wink: :lol:


Ever the sceptic hey James :lol: They are scared of us :wink:

Justin and Frase I will put you down now. 

Cheers

Neil


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I will go for a treble and guess Rich (R80RTT) will pop up and say he's going as well :wink:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> I will go for a treble and guess Rich (R80RTT) will pop up and say he's going as well :wink:


I was already thinking that :lol: :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

jamman said:


> So that will be Frase K. and Steve C. that wont make it Neil :wink: :lol:


James I will be there just to laugh at a cabriolet on a race track :lol:


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

E3 YOB said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > So that will be Frase K. and Steve C. that wont make it Neil :wink: :lol:
> ...


And thats before it gets beaten by a couple of stage 2 coupe's


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Rich less talk more action my friend.

Get your name down bugalugs and I don't want to hear about value for money you paid nothing for the last one. :wink: :-*


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Alright u spunk monkeys? When we're u gonna tell me about this?

Car is currently in about 10'000 pieces but it may come back to Life with a little more displacement :!:
Just have to see if we can get it all together in time


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Matt B said:


> Alright u spunk monkeys? When we're u gonna tell me about this?
> 
> Car is currently in about 10'000 pieces but it may come back to Life with a little more displacement :!:
> Just have to see if we can get it all together in time


Hey Matt , I thought you were on an extended holiday. Maybe list then ?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Matt B said:


> Alright u spunk monkeys? When we're u gonna tell me about this?
> 
> Car is currently in about 10'000 pieces but it may come back to Life with a little more displacement :!:
> Just have to see if we can get it all together in time


Sorry Matt I thought all the Monkey hangers were all scared after you all signed up and dropped out last time :wink: :-*


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

jamman said:


> Rich less talk more action my friend.
> 
> Get your name down bugalugs and I don't want to hear about value for money you paid nothing for the last one. :wink: :-*


Id love to, but I have a major service coming up, a track day mid June, a need for braided hoses and FMIC, and the GF asking for a holiday.

The bottom has already dropped out of my wallet. I shall do some sums later and check dates and see if I can sort it, I think I might be in Hampshire tho


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Rich196 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Rich less talk more action my friend.
> ...


PUSSY :-*


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Rich196 said:


> I shall do some sums later


(0 + 0 / 0) * 0 = 0 :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

E3 YOB said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> > I shall do some sums later
> ...


Actually the answer to that sum would be "err/result of function undefined" not that I'm being picky my little pet dufus :-*


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Frase has my sums worked out for me! Saved me a lot looking at Yeh bank account haha. If I don't run I might see if my financial adviser would like a victim to take, unless I'm still classed as a bad omen to the yob! 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't know how the Omen is written but I am hoping that having one of the unholy back in the YOB will break the curse...or we'll die in a horrible accident. Fancy risking it? :?


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

E3 YOB said:


> I don't know how the Omen is written but I am hoping that having one of the unholy back in the YOB will break the curse...or we'll die in a horrible accident. Fancy risking it? :?


Yes I do! Keen spotting of speed bumps, manholes and nuts and bolts on the road ahead!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I will pay up closer to the closing date as its a bit of a gamble again, depending if im off or not.
Don't want to be giving Rich a free ride if i can help it..  
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> I will pay up closer to the closing date as its a bit of a gamble again, depending if im off or not.
> Don't want to be giving Rich a free ride if i can help it..
> Steve


That's Richs devilish plan up in smoke.

Hope you make it this time Steve would be great to see you Frase and Spurs Steve going round.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

It would be good if Rich came in Caney's car! :roll:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

neilc said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Alright u spunk monkeys? When we're u gonna tell me about this?
> ...


That would be great


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

jamman said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Alright u spunk monkeys? When we're u gonna tell me about this?
> ...


I am sorry mate, but I had to console myself with 2 weeks in Cape Verde. Its a hard life you know.
Hopefully the monkey hangers will have a couple of cars in the rematch


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, at this stage I won't be participating, but am hoping to hitch a ride with one of the BT crowd - if he can swing it. I'm still working on him... 

And at least one of you BT girls better beat 1:45:00 around the track. I figure 1.5 seconds on a dry circuit is all you get. :wink:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Mondo said:


> Well, at this stage I won't be participating, but am hoping to hitch a ride with one of the BT crowd - if he can swing it. I'm still working on him...
> 
> And at least one of you BT girls better beat 1:45:00 around the track. I figure 1.5 seconds on a dry circuit is all you get. :wink:


I am aiming for a 1 min 30. Might never get close but hey I will give it a good go.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

neilc said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> > Well, at this stage I won't be participating, but am hoping to hitch a ride with one of the BT crowd - if he can swing it. I'm still working on him...
> ...


1min 30 shagging (opps making love Sqn Ldr Crayford) no chance your lady told me 50 secs tops


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Bloody hell I would be well happy with a minute and a half :lol: 15 secs top and thats usually on my own. ( Should I have typed that  )

Meant to say James as you know I am off on holiday on Saturday so will have limited time to be on the forum . Can you look after this thread and keep tabs on numbers for me ? 4 places left not including the maybes as you know.

Cheers Cousin

Neil


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Sure as long as the TTOC don't mind :lol: :-*


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Sure as long as the TTOC don't mind :lol: :-*


Couldn't think of anyone better or anyone more helpful than you cousin. See you at the meet next Sunday. 

Neil


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

neilc said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Sure as long as the TTOC don't mind :lol: :-*
> ...


Looking forward to it my friend I'm allowed out for the whole day :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

1:30?!?  15 seconds off!?!  Now that would be most impressive. Hope I can make it, even if just as a spectator. Sounds like some seriously impressive metal will be in attendance. Should be a cracker!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Mondo said:


> 1:30?!?  15 seconds off!?!  Now that would be most impressive. Hope I can make it, even if just as a spectator. Sounds like some seriously impressive metal will be in attendance. Should be a cracker!


I did say aiming for Raymond  Give a bloody good go anyway. Must get closer to Daves TTRS :!:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Pity there aren't more mk2s up for it, to make it interesting.
Steve


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Pity there aren't more mk2s up for it, to make it interesting.
> Steve


Only Dave's tuned TTRS. Going to be hard to beat [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

neilc said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Pity there aren't more mk2s up for it, to make it interesting.
> ...


I'd be interested to find out if Dave has run the car round the track at Bedford before in the dry and what times he managed then!

Dave?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

VSPURS said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > V6RUL said:
> ...


He has and it was about 1.25


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Only Dave's tuned TTRS. Going to be hard to beat [smiley=bigcry.gif][/quote]

I'd be interested to find out if Dave has run the car round the track at Bedford before in the dry and what times he managed then!

Dave?[/quote]

He has and it was about 1.25 [/quote]

1.25 must be the time to aim for then..how hard can it be, turning left and right, slowing and going.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Suppose you have to get them in the right order though..  
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> Suppose you have to get them in the right order though..
> Steve


You turning up will be a good start Steve. :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Suppose that's the most important.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## SmOkiNjOe (Jan 15, 2012)

I will hopefully have my H&R 25/21mm anti roll bar kit, plus competition haldex controller fitted by then. Be interesting to test it out on the day. I will be aiming for a low 1:30 lap time.... if it's dry that is.


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

id be happy to just get a fecken recorded lap time [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
will find out tomorrow if i can have the time off work.
and if i can its round 2 :wink:


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

millepeed said:


> id be happy to just get a fecken recorded lap time [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> will find out tomorrow if i can have the time off work.
> and if i can its round 2 :wink:


Car sorted then? Hope it wasn't too painful

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

Rich196 said:


> millepeed said:
> 
> 
> > id be happy to just get a fecken recorded lap time [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


hi rich
car nearly there mate thanks just a little niggle to clear up and she should be all good.
was painfull enough mate but could have been worse.

vince


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

millepeed said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> > millepeed said:
> ...


Glad your getting it sorted, cant ask for better on the day support tho, felt so bad for you.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Been away for a week and no more takers  C'mon you guys if the weather holds its going to be an even better day than the last one


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

thinking about it thinking about it
and lilla has got a smile on her face when i talk to her about it, so it could cost me more than ninty quid for the trackday.
holden on to them 888s though  
vince


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Guys , I am starting to think about payment now for this event. I think we should say that all of us should be paid up by the end of June. That way we know who is definitely coming.

Cheers

Neil

p.s Still 4 places left guys !! C'mon get your names down , the last one was an awesome day and this one promises to be too.


----------



## IWEM (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi 
I fancy this to see what my TTS can do
Put me down as a maybe and I'll confirm ASAP 
Ian (iwem)


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

IWEM said:


> Hi
> I fancy this to see what my TTS can do
> Put me down as a maybe and I'll confirm ASAP
> Ian (iwem)


Ok cool , will put you down then.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Can't believe I am saying this, but I'm going to have to pull out [smiley=bigcry.gif] Gutted


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Brendanb86 said:


> Can't believe I am saying this, but I'm going to have to pull out [smiley=bigcry.gif] Gutted


Ok Brendan , no worries.


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

im afraid im going to be a no show sorry guys


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jossytt said:


> im afraid im going to be a no show sorry guys


Ok no worries. Numbers are dwindling now guys. C'mon you lot this will be great fun and its cheap too


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I will have to wait till at least the end of next week before i can confirm.
Steve


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> I will have to wait till at least the end of next week before i can confirm.
> Steve


Ok Steve , you have to make it :!: Someone needs to thrash Daves TTRS


----------



## VSeager (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm also going to have to pull out of this one I'm afraid  . With the 3 hour drive there and back and track day insurance last time cost me nearly £300 including fuel... I've had to fix a few things this month on the car and it's swallowed all my funds!

Sorry for not helping with the numbers! I'll definitely try and attend the next one!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

VSeager said:


> I'm also going to have to pull out of this one I'm afraid  . With the 3 hour drive there and back and track day insurance last time cost me nearly £300 including fuel... I've had to fix a few things this month on the car and it's swallowed all my funds!
> 
> Sorry for not helping with the numbers! I'll definitely try and attend the next one!


Ok then , maybe next time then.

Neil


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

neilc said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > I will have to wait till at least the end of next week before i can confirm.
> ...


Is that certain TTRS not for sale Neil?.... I think the pss9's were taken off the car and sold on ebay recently?  You might have a chance of beating Dave now.... 

Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > V6RUL said:
> ...


Really I didnt know that  I wonder what Daves new project will be then :?:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

The Bilsteins came off that car ages ago Damien :wink:


----------



## pinky_greeny_tt (Mar 14, 2012)

Massive apologies, but I am going to have to withdraw from this event. Just had to pay out for insurance which cost a lot more than I was expecting  Sorry again guys, I hope I will be able to come along next time when funds permit!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

pinky_greeny_tt said:


> Massive apologies, but I am going to have to withdraw from this event. Just had to pay out for insurance which cost a lot more than I was expecting  Sorry again guys, I hope I will be able to come along next time when funds permit!


Ok , no worries then. Maybe next time.

Well we now have lost 5 cars in a week so have 9 places to fill !! Anyone else want a great day out with like minded enthusiasts post in


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Told you we should have just booked with the definites from last time.

Yes Damien you were included so shut up :-*


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Told you we should have just booked with the definites from last time.
> 
> Yes Damien you were included so shut up :-*


Hey James , its not looking good at the moment mate if anymore drop out which is very likely as you know then it may have to be cancelled or a few of us can just go and have a mixed session with other makes 

Anyway have to just see what happens.

Neil


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

neilc said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Told you we should have just booked with the definites from last time.
> ...


Well, I'm not fussed if its just TT's, and will definitely be coming along!
Obviously it will be better if its all TT's!
I want to see what mine can manage!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

VSPURS said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


Ok thats great , well we need to get paying now then. I suppose it might make it a bit more interseting if there are some other makes too.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

VSPURS said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


Ok thats great , well we need to get paying now then. I suppose it might make it a bit more interseting if there are some other makes too.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

VSPURS said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


Ok thats great , well we need to get paying now then. I suppose it might make it a bit more interseting if there are some other makes too.


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

neilc said:


> well we need to get paying now then.


I'm still in too, I'll see if I can get round to ringing and paying tomorrow


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

PeTTe-N said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > well we need to get paying now then.
> ...


Thats great then. Would really love this still to happen with some good numbers involved.


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Would it be an option for each guy to pay a little more to make up to the required minimum numbers?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

missile said:


> Would it be an option for each guy to pay a little more to make up to the required minimum numbers?


I have spoken to MSV and they really want us to get to at least 10 places. This will get us the 10% discount if not then it may be a mixed session. Not sure about paying more TBH.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

neilc said:


> missile said:
> 
> 
> > Would it be an option for each guy to pay a little more to make up to the required minimum numbers?
> ...


I'm not fussed having other cars on track other than TT's but not all that keen on paying more!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

VSPURS said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > missile said:
> ...


Me too


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Looking forward to this


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

jamman said:


> Looking forward to this


Me too, that makes 4 of us, what's happening with the other 6?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

PeTTe-N said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to this
> ...


I'm looking forward to it aswell!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

PeTTe-N said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to this
> ...


You tell me :?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

We now have only 10 days until the track day and so far only 5 out of the 10 on the definite list has paid or are in the process of paying. If we dont get 10 places then MSV may cancel the session or mix ours with another one that runs on that day.

I would really appreciate whoever is definitely coming let me know asap so I can let MSV know whats going on.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Just rang and spoke to Mark at MSV, who has taken my payment details.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

PeTTe-N said:


> Just rang and spoke to Mark at MSV, who has taken my payment details.


Thats great , cheers


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Looking like my offshore trip is being delayed by a few days.. 8) 
I will pay on Friday, if it's confirmed.
Steve


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Looking like my offshore trip is being delayed by a few days.. 8)
> I will pay on Friday, if it's confirmed.
> Steve


Thanks Steve , be good to see your beast again


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> Looking like my offshore trip is being delayed by a few days.. 8)
> I will pay on Friday, if it's confirmed.
> Steve


Feck me Steve is coming....

I'm going for a lay down in a darkened room to recover.

Looking forward to it Steve. 8) 8)


----------



## Gerry Lea (Jan 11, 2011)

Car booked in at TTshop for service and Brembo brake upgrade ready for the 14th. Payment details given to Mark at MSV. What time are we planning to meet?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Is there anyway that I can pay closer to the day as it is going to be touch and go if the car is going to be finished by next weekend? The whole thing is taking a lot longer than expected as the process that is being worked on is into the unknown, but there is a chance that it could be finished by the end of next week.

I'm not going to say exactly what is being done, cos I'd prefer to let the cat out of the bag once its finished, but would like to say that I am very excited about it being finished as its going to be absolutely awesome!

So, I'll see where I stand next week and then if finished I'll sign up if there's space left.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

VSPURS said:


> Is there anyway that I can pay closer to the day as it is going to be touch and go if the car is going to be finished by next weekend? The whole thing is taking a lot longer than expected as the process that is being worked on is into the unknown, but there is a chance that it could be finished by the end of next week.
> 
> I'm not going to say exactly what is being done, cos I'd prefer to let the cat out of the bag once its finished, but would like to say that I am very excited about it being finished as its going to be absolutely awesome!
> 
> So, I'll see where I stand next week and then if finished I'll sign up if there's space left.


Ok then , I have another 3 or 4 people who may want in but I am sure there will be spaces available so that's fine , you can pay anytime up to the Friday before the trackday


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Gerry Lea said:


> Car booked in at TTshop for service and Brembo brake upgrade ready for the 14th. Payment details given to Mark at MSV. What time are we planning to meet?


Hi Gerry , the trackday briefing starts at 12pm so thought we could meetup at 11am if ok in the car park. Looking forward to seeing your QS


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Bugger me, am I gonna be the only one running standard ......... everyone's booked in for mod's lol 

I'll be the HRT running with Red Bull's, McLaren's and Ferrari's [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

PeTTe-N said:


> Bugger me, am I gonna be the only one running standard ......... everyone's booked in for mod's lol
> 
> I'll be the HRT running with Red Bull's, McLaren's and Ferrari's [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


Have no fear , its not a race :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

PeTTe-N said:


> Bugger me, am I gonna be the only one running standard ......... everyone's booked in for mod's lol
> 
> I'll be the HRT running with Red Bull's, McLaren's and Ferrari's [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


Don't worry Neil drives like a girl Gerry plus it really is you versus well you, no racing at all.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

I'll show you who drives like a girl you bitch.Gonna bring my handbag this time


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

neilc said:


> I'll show you who drives like a girl you bitch.Gonna bring my handbag this time


You car is lighter and I'm a fat little piggy only reason why you beat me :-*


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

jamman said:


> PeTTe-N said:
> 
> 
> > Bugger me, am I gonna be the only one running standard ......... everyone's booked in for mod's lol
> ...


*Gerry*? OK Eric


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > I'll show you who drives like a girl you bitch.Gonna bring my handbag this time
> ...


Whatever , we will see in the dry. I might bring my TT 150 Roadster and see if I can still beat you :wink: :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Now now, BT girls. Play nice or I'll come along and teach you both a(nother) lesson. :wink:

Which reminds me; I must work on getting someone we all know 'n' love to go along - then I can be his bitch. :-*


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Mondo said:


> Which reminds me; I must work on getting someone we all know 'n' love to go along - then I can be his bitch. :-*


Muxley :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

'Know and love'. Not 'know and love to hate'. :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Mondo said:


> Now now, BT girls. Play nice or I'll come along and teach you both a(nother) lesson. :wink:


Oi FB testing laps doesn't count and if memory serves me your two timed laps were.....






You going to come then ?


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

:lol: 
Hmmm. Was gonna reply but I think I'll just watch Kylie a bit more... 

Techincally I spun on one and crapped up a corner on the 2nd, but your point is - unfortunately - valid. Would love to come, but only as a spec-tater. The way I drive I need bigger brakes before spanking her like I did again. Then Neil would be my bitch in reality, instead of just my dreams.

Oops. Bit much information there... 

:lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Mondo said:


> think I'll just watch Kylie a bit more...


+1 :wink:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> > think I'll just watch Mondo in hotpants a bit more...
> ...


 :lol:

Raymond just come along will you , its going to be dry and I would love to spank you properly :wink:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Don't tease me, Neil. 

[smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

you guys crack me up.
now do i, dont i, do i, dont i
mmmmmm friday holiday booked still got my 888s mmmmmmm
aaarrrrhhhhh


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

No question, Mil': As Don Logan said; Do it!:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

millepeed said:


> you guys crack me up.
> now do i, dont i, do i, dont i
> mmmmmm friday holiday booked still got my 888s mmmmmmm
> aaarrrrhhhhh


How can you not come Vinceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee come............


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> millepeed said:
> 
> 
> > you guys crack me up.
> ...


+1 to that , go for it Vince


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

ok this is it, i deff got the night off holliday (friday 13th) so no problem for the trackday, lilla says if i break it again i have to buy a certian porsche that she looked at last w/end (neil) what am i to do
help please
vince


----------



## j_ritchie (Oct 23, 2010)

Right, that's me paid. Come on Vince and others let's make it 10!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Thats great so Vince and Justin are in 

See you next weekend guys

Neil


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok all booked in Neil.... i get back from south africa the day before so i will be raving on coffie and pro plus.... 

Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Ok all booked in Neil.... i get back from south africa the day before so i will be raving on coffie and pro plus....
> 
> Damien.


Cool , look forward to it


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

woowoowoowoowooWOO said i got the night shift off holl and got go ahead off lilla to use her tt (under the condition i kill it i buy her a porsche), 
7 people paid  
make it to 9 paid  
and i will make it to 10 paid  
mondo come on mate get ya name down cause i think you could give these BT boys somthing to think about again
as with the others come on get paid up and i will make it 10.
only because it will be all tt then on track :wink: 
vince


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

I'd love to spank the BT crowd again (yes, I know; not 'offically'... :roll: ) but after seeing Rich's discs hot enough to fry an egg and knowing how I'd need to stamp on the brakes I can't really do it without a BBK of some sort. And fook me, that's proving difficult to put together without ripping the guts out of my bank account.

Go enjoy, and try not to break anything.  Mind you, a Cockster/Gayman would at least keep you in the VAG family. 

PS: I'd have a Gayman tomorrow if it had rear seats. :? 
PPS: Private sweep on who comments on 'have a Gayman' first... :-*


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

[smiley=drummer.gif]

Im in and paid up.. :-*


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> [smiley=drummer.gif]
> 
> Steve , thats great. Getting there now boys and girls
> 
> Im in and paid up.. :-*


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Was hoping to be able to sort something with this work wise but unfortunately not 

Hopefully next time


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Ruffmeister said:


> Was hoping to be able to sort something with this work wise but unfortunately not
> 
> Hopefully next time


No worries Dan , next time hey


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> [smiley=drummer.gif]
> 
> Im in and paid up.. :-*


Steve I'm shocked and delighted in equal measure.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ohhh this is going to be interesting....TT shop "RS Dave" versus...."V6Turbo Steve" versus the BT 1.8T cars.... 8) cool you can make it Steve....its going to be an interesting "who's got the biggest willy" on the track day. 

Damien.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)




----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Guys , please see post 1 for latest info for Saturday


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Ohhh this is going to be interesting....TT shop "RS Dave" versus...."V6Turbo Steve" versus the BT 1.8T cars.... 8) cool you can make it Steve....its going to be an interesting "who's got the biggest willy" on the track day.
> 
> Damien.


I think I'm bringing a PAX down with me, so not sure if that is a help or not..
More fun at the back watching the girls wiggling there bums.
Steve


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhh this is going to be interesting....TT shop "RS Dave" versus...."V6Turbo Steve" versus the BT 1.8T cars.... 8) cool you can make it Steve....its going to be an interesting "who's got the biggest willy" on the track day.
> ...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Sounds like someone is after a roasting or a flaming if you get too close..but thats unlikely.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

hi guys im so sorry i got to pull out of this one. not that i want to its that i got to. sorry again. enjoy the day though.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

millepeed said:


> hi guys im so sorry i got to pull out of this one. not that i want to its that i got to. sorry again. enjoy the day though.


Hey Vince , I understand mate and am sorry about your woes [smiley=bigcry.gif] Next time you are coming hell or high water


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Tomoz, I will be prepping the TT for Saturday..
1. Check fluids, as I do dehydrate quickly.
2. Put sweet wrappers and crisp bags in the bin, as weight counts apparently..
Steve


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well if weight counts I am going to drain mine of all fluids and fit some 14 inch alloys of a micra that I have in the garage :wink:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

So we have 2 days to go and we really still need some more numbers. Anyone else up for it I wonder.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

neilc said:


> So we have 2 days to go and we really still need some more numbers. Anyone else up for it I wonder.


I'm still waiting to hear if the car will be ready in time!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

VSPURS said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > So we have 2 days to go and we really still need some more numbers. Anyone else up for it I wonder.
> ...


Ok , well we have till Friday afternoon , so hope yet


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well I have just spoken to Mark at MSV and they will still honour the discount which is great. Even though we only have 8 cars with hopefully the potential of 2 x more. But for any one else who fancies it you only have till 1700 today to phone and pay ready for the morning.

Please see post 1 for all relevant info.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

Its a real shame more people couldnt make this. Hope that doesnt stop you doing another one in the future.

Fingers crossed the weather is better tomorrow compared to last time and look forward to seeing some pictures/hearing stories etc.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Phil_RS said:


> Its a real shame more people couldnt make this. Hope that doesnt stop you doing another one in the future.
> 
> Fingers crossed the weather is better tomorrow compared to last time and look forward to seeing some pictures/hearing stories etc.


My thoughts as well Phil , looking like showers though [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Phil_RS said:


> Its a real shame more people couldnt make this. Hope that doesnt stop you doing another one in the future.
> 
> Fingers crossed the weather is better tomorrow compared to last time and look forward to seeing some pictures/hearing stories etc.


I agree Phil maybe the demand/interest isn't there I don't think people realise what they are missing.

I'm paid up and I CANT WAIT.

Weather isn't looking too bad tomorrow either

http://www.myweather2.com/Motor-Racing/ ... drome.aspx

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2656046

Can you tell I've been quite a fan of weather sites lately  

Regards

Carlos Fandannnngggooooo


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

I've just been checking out where I can get Momentum on the way down to the circuit. :wink: How much fuel did you guy's get through? What's advisable, half a tank? Or less? Don't want too much excess weight, it's a V6 with an overweight driver :lol:

Do the visor's need to come off the helmets?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

PeTTe-N said:


> I've just been checking out where I can get Momentum on the way down to the circuit. :wink: How much fuel did you guy's get through? What's advisable, half a tank? Or less? Don't want too much excess weight, it's a V6 with an overweight driver :lol:
> 
> Do the visor's need to come off the helmets?


Well they advise a full tank and there is a Shell station not that far away , but last time they ran out of V-Power !! You will probably use half a tank I reckon. As for visors just poke it up saves removal.

Neil


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

PeTTe-N said:


> I've just been checking out where I can get Momentum on the way down to the circuit. :wink: How much fuel did you guy's get through? What's advisable, half a tank? Or less? Don't want too much excess weight, it's a V6 with an overweight driver :lol:
> 
> Do the visor's need to come off the helmets?


I will be running pretty much a full tank of fuel because I only use Momentum and I have a real problem putting anything else in the tank.

I'm not slim either :lol: :lol:

But

I'm one good looking mother f........ :-* :-* :-*


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> I'm one good looking mother f........ :-* :-* :-*


Having seen James numerous times I can confirm this to be true :-*


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

neilc said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > I'm one good looking mother f........ :-* :-* :-*
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

jamman said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


I can feel the luv.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> I can feel the luv.. :roll:
> Steve


You have felt it too :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

neilc said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > I can feel the luv.. :roll:
> ...


He may be giving it to me tomoz..
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I got a lorra love to give boys 

Looking forward to Steve and Dave having a little battle round the twisty turny circuit


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

jamman said:


> I got a lorra love to give boys
> 
> Looking forward to Steve and Dave having a little battle round the twisty turny circuit


I will be handicapping myself as i will be bringing my daughter with me as a PAX, so go easy on me and don't get too close to my rear.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > I got a lorra love to give boys
> ...


Steve let's be honest...... if I'm with in about 2 miles of your car's rear I will be happy 

Drive down safely matey and safe driving to all just wait till you get to Bedford then you can rag it a bit.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well 8 it is then , but boy are us 8 going to have a good time with half the traffic on the track  See you guys at 11am in the car park then.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Bummed I won't be going (and that's 'bummed' as in 'disappointed', not as in 'alternative lifestyler form of entertainment') but I really can't without a BBK of some sort. :?

Which I'm in the process of sorting out... :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Be a shame not to see you there Mondo....hopefully next time eh...with the bbk... 

Damien.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Hell yeah, Damien. And maybe a f**k-off enormous DV too, eh? :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Cancelled due to weather
Steve


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes Steve is right , just had the call. The track is totally waterlogged and unsafe to drive on.They asked us to call on Monday and they will reschedule or refund.

GUTTED [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

sorry to hear this is cancelled, I know you have all been preping your cars - gutted 

Neil


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Just typical....bloody uk summer weather [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Just got the phone call from beddy autodrome as i turned the key to leave....

Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Just typical....bloody uk summer weather [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Just got the phone call from beddy autodrome as i turned the key to leave....
> 
> Damien.


IT'S JULY !!!!!!!


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
GUTTED, I was just finishing drying it off after washing it when I got the call.


----------



## Gerry Lea (Jan 11, 2011)

Gutted [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] My car has just spent 2 days at TTS having mods for this event, Hope we can arrange something soon. I was looking forward to meeting you all


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Folks look on the positive side I get to go shopping now in Peterborough

CAN'T WAIT RESULT

Lucky me


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Bad news 

Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

feel gutted for you guys. bloody english weather. on a brighter note hopefully it will be dry for the next one, 3rd time lucky hey....
vince


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

She was ready but the world wasn't..thats all i can say.. :lol: 
Nextime..
Steve


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Maybe you can pick a day when I'm home this time


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> She was ready but the world wasn't..thats all i can say.. :lol:
> Nextime..
> Steve


That's funny Steve.... :lol: 
Really hope we can rearrange the event? Have been looking forward to this for a while....
"All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy"... 

Damien.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

There is still room on the north v south RR Shootout on the 20th October, it's inside and if it rains the only one getting wet will be Gazzer doing the burgers


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry to hear its been cancelled was looking forward to reading the banter next to the pool .


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

TTSPORT666 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > She was ready but the world wasn't..thats all i can say.. :lol:
> ...


The consolation is that i have a 340 mile drive upto Aberdeen tomoz and i will be looking out for someone to play with..
Steve


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

Real shame it was cancelled but hopefully if you rearrange more people will be able to make it


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Ok Guys , well I have just spoken to Mark at MSV and they will be offering us all a credit for the amount paid so that we can reuse this amount whenever we want at any MSV track or event . They own numerous tracks as you know including Brands hatch , Snetterton etc etc.

So the options will be to arrange another How fast Event later in the year or you could use your credit in you time or even put it towards the VAG only track day at Brands hatch that MSV are organising which is in the events section also.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

neilc said:


> Ok Guys , well I have just spoken to Mark at MSV and they will be offering us all a credit for the amount paid so that we can reuse this amount whenever we want at any MSV track or event . They own numerous tracks as you know including Brands hatch , Snetterton etc etc.
> 
> So the options will be to arrange another How fast Event later in the year or you could use your credit in you time or even put it towards the VAG only track day at Brands hatch that MSV are organising which is in the events section also.
> 
> ...


you going the vag one at brands neil??? I think you should bring the qs out for the evening session on the 31st of this month, I shall be there


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey Rich , well I have to get clearance from my wife first  . Well I wont be bringing out the QS for any more trackdays  , being valeted today then tucked away in my unit ready for a potential new owner.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

'Tucked away in my unit'....ouch.... 

Really hope she finds a good home, its a really special car.  Be interesting how you find your BT s3 in comparison out on the track Neil?

Damien


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> 'Tucked away in my unit'....ouch....
> 
> Really hope she finds a good home, its a really special car.  Be interesting how you find your BT s3 in comparison out on the track Neil?
> 
> Damien


Hmmm , me to cant wait to find out too. My Sparco buckets will be here soon and some more tinkering to do to it then she will be ready to be unleashed on a track soon


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Well the 31st of this month afternoon session open pitlane half 5 to 8. For £129 bargain. Get involved!!!*


----------

